# after waiting a year ....



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all, after waiting a year to find the perfect puppy i will be collecting my girl on the 11th july!!!!!! i cant wait at the moment she is being called Daisy but she will now be called Luna ♥
Stephanie


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh wow, what a sweetie you have there Stephanie. Congratulations on your new puppy, you must be so excited after waiting so long. Enjoy!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's a cutie, congrats! Can't wait to see more photos and hear all about her.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Woohoo! Luna is the bee's knees!


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

Luna will be my first Havanese, i show wire fox terriers and cant wait to have Luna here and start having some fun with her at shows 
:cheer2:
i will be asking lots of questions im sure!! 
is thier any think u think i need to get before i collect her?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition! What a cutie


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

She is a beauty. Your life is about to change with a havanese.... for the better. They are great!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your adorable new puppy, Luna. You are about to embark on a journey that will have you laughing, loving and wondering why you didn't do it much sooner. Have fun with your new sweetheart and welcome to the group.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats, Stephanie! Luna is beautiful!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Wow - she is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Daisy soon to be Luna is Stunning. Beautiful


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So you're in the UK, I see. Nice to have you here!  My nephew is here from Ipswich, England actually and the rest of his family will be joining us in two weeks.

Your Luna is a beautiful girl! You'll be showing her, you say? How old will Luna be when you pick her up? What's her personality like so far?

I'm looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats. She's just too cute for words! Jane


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Very cute and pretty! Love her expression!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

She is so cute. You are going to have such fun.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Six more Days!!!!!! Have you gone crazy yet?


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

5 days, 14 hours, 53 minutes and 6 seconds am going crazy cant wait!!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful puppy. And as a Harry Potter fan, I love the name Luna!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Luna is a cutie
best of fun with her


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Stephanie, Luna is a doll!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Luna is a beauty!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations !! Luna is an absolute doll.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Luna is so cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous face!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Stephanie! Your Luna is absolutely gorgeous!

I spent a year in Haywards Heath as an Au-Pair...lots of fun times and memories there...oh, the trips to Brighton...

do you crate train dogs in the UK? It's not common at all in Germany apparently (never noticed at all as a kid, but my sister thought the whole crate thing was strange when we talked about it), but here in the US a lot of us do, and I found it a great way to train Marley when he was really little.

Alexa


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

It is 5 days, 4 hours, 18 minutes and 42 seconds


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)

Im about an hour from brighton 
Yes we do crate train i have 2 wire fox terriers that are im not 100 % sure if i will crate train Luna 
im counting down the mins i cant wait to collect her now 
we are going to a show on friday and then collecting her on the saturday then staying with a friend that has kennels (Luna will be staying in the house with me) then making a slow drive home will take us 4 hours or so.



Alexa said:


> Welcome to the forum, Stephanie! Your Luna is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> I spent a year in Haywards Heath as an Au-Pair...lots of fun times and memories there...oh, the trips to Brighton...
> 
> ...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a beauty!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! I pick up my puppy on July 14th, so I'm just a couple of days behind you! Here's a link to a thread with my puppy's pix if you are interested!:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9264&highlight=Introduction&page=3

Karen


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Luna is sooooo cute


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*wow*

What a cutie! My kids think so too!

I'm getting a creamy one also but have to wait until August. Will share photos when I pick my pup up.

Ahava


----------

